# Insurance coverage - Cairns, QLD



## FriendlyAssistant (Apr 26, 2020)

I am a sole parent with anxiety - of children with special learning needs trying to make a living.

I am wondering if anyone else is having problems finding an insurance company that covers UberEats drivers.

I recently discovered that Budget (who covers my current vehicle) do not cover UberEats or Uber Rideshare. So the month 1 did my 1st lot of deliveries I was not covered by them. I've had a break due to personal matters that came up.

I am now looking for insurance for my new car. Youi covers under Business but is $1686.53 per year (the quote for my car) under Business Comprehensive Car Insurance. I felt this excessive.

RACQ cover UberEats under personal comprehensive car insurance unless your vehicle is refrigerated or heated and is $582.67 per year (the quote for my car). Rideshare goes under Business.

I am still searching - has anyone else had any luck with more affordable insurance rates. I want to make sure i am covered properly.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

@FriendlyAssistant, you may wish also to post in the Brisbane forum as you're more likely to have drivers based in Queensland see it.


----------



## FriendlyAssistant (Apr 26, 2020)

Thank you Jack


----------



## Wrenn (May 12, 2019)

Try


FriendlyAssistant said:


> I am a sole parent with anxiety - of children with special learning needs trying to make a living.
> 
> I am wondering if anyone else is having problems finding an insurance company that covers UberEats drivers.
> 
> ...


Try Suncorp, your drivers history and vehicle type will vary the cost but for Rideshare they cover eats,but not the new parcel delivery.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

I don’t know if NRMA car insurance is available to Queensland motorists. (I think my sister had an NRMA policy on her car while living in Brisbane.)

Their standard policy (at least in New South Wales and the ACT) does cover food and parcel delivery without the need for rideshare annotation.

If their insurance is available to motorists in Queensland, check with them about the scope of the coverage there just in case it differs.


----------



## Jw82 (Apr 9, 2020)

Try bingle. They are in Sydney and quite cheap


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Jw82 said:


> Try bingle. They are in Sydney and quite cheap


Bingle doesn't cover Uber Eats or other deliveries:

*Does Bingle cover UberEats drivers? Or other food delivery companies?*









Thomas

Unfortunately no, Bingle does not cover UberEats/other food delivery drivers. Bingle's Uber/Rideshare cover is ONLY for rideshare. It does not extend to food, parcel delivery, taxi's, couriers etc.

Reach out to the Insurance Council of Australia to find the cover that's right for you.

(https://help.bingle.com.au/hc/en-us...ats-drivers-Or-other-food-delivery-companies-)


----------



## Jw82 (Apr 9, 2020)

Jack Malarkey said:


> Bingle doesn't cover Uber Eats or other deliveries:
> 
> *Does Bingle cover UberEats drivers? Or other food delivery companies?*
> 
> ...


Oh my apologies yeah I have it for rideshare. Can't believe they don't do eats!


----------

